# Adding a shared network drive as a Trusted Location



## Zacariah171 (Jun 27, 2022)

I apologize if this isn't the best place to ask but I haven't had any luck looking elsewhere.  The newest Microsoft 365 update screwed me up big time.  I work remotely and just about all of my excel files are saved on a network drive that our other employees (there's only a few) have access to.  When I work on these files, I normally just open them from the network drive, edit them, and save them back to the network drive.  However, when I open these files now, I get the new pink Security Risk ribbon and all my macros are blocked from running because they are "from the web".  I could download the files to my computer when I need to work on them and then save them back to the network drive but that can't be the only way.  I've tried opening the Trust Center Settings and adding a new location and added the network drive, G:\, but that didn't work and I get an error saying that path can't be used for security reasons.  Does anybody have any ideas how to add a network drive as a trusted location?  Again, I apologize if this isn't the best place to ask this question.


----------



## billpq (Sep 1, 2022)

I am having the same issue.  Did you find a solution?

I have the box checked to allow network drives but the Trust Center will still not allow me to add a location.  This is really frustrating.  I have also checked all the boxes to allow VBA and that has not helped.


----------



## DJDOOM (Oct 14, 2022)

Zacariah171 said:


> I apologize if this isn't the best place to ask but I haven't had any luck looking elsewhere.  The newest Microsoft 365 update screwed me up big time.  I work remotely and just about all of my excel files are saved on a network drive that our other employees (there's only a few) have access to.  When I work on these files, I normally just open them from the network drive, edit them, and save them back to the network drive.  However, when I open these files now, I get the new pink Security Risk ribbon and all my macros are blocked from running because they are "from the web".  I could download the files to my computer when I need to work on them and then save them back to the network drive but that can't be the only way.  I've tried opening the Trust Center Settings and adding a new location and added the network drive, G:\, but that didn't work and I get an error saying that path can't be used for security reasons.  Does anybody have any ideas how to add a network drive as a trusted location?  Again, I apologize if this isn't the best place to ask this question.


I have the same issues as you. Were you able to find a solution.


----------



## Proulxs (Oct 16, 2022)

Spent about half an hour looking for solution for this so here what solved it for me:
1) Open start menu and look for Internet Options
2) Go to Security
3) Trusted Sites
4) Sites
5) Untick Require server verification (https for all sites in this zone
6) Add the drive (you can add just the mapped drive letter, and it will convert it to UNC, or just the ip of the host)

In excel if it doesn't work also check that in the Trust Center and make sure network locations are authorized and that macro security level is set to at least have a notification that you will be able to accept.


----------

